# malade comme un chien



## Andikona

Hola a todos.

He encontrado esta expresión "être malade comme un chien" en un texto en francés y lo he encontrado en castellano "enfermo como un perro" (traducido del inglés) pero a mí no me suena en castellano. ¿Qué pensáis?

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Andikona:

Efectivamente, la expresión no me suena para nada en español. Nunca la he oído aquí. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## geve

Alors, on est malade comme quoi en espagnol ?


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Je crois qu'on ne dit pas _malade comme..._ en espagnol, mai attendez s'il y a quelqu'un qui pense à quelque chose.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Mais on est pas malade en Espagne 

He buscado en mis diccionarios de frases hechas o fraseológico y no encontré nada .

Sería interesante preguntar en el Sólo español (sin poner la frase en francés) por si en alguna parte existe una frase hecha.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Andikona

Gracias a todos

Voy a intentarlo en le foro de Sólo español y si alguien tiene alguna idea os lo haré saber.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es curioso pero los perros españoles, cuando están enfermos, lo pasan tan mal como los franceses: a menudo he oído la expresión española *estar enfermo como un perro.* 

(sin olvidarnos de la ya más específica: toser como un perro...)


----------



## Gévy

Pues entonces, es perfecto para Andikona, Víctor. Menos para gracioso para los perros, pobres. Pensaba que gozarían de mejor salud aquí.

De veras, nunca lo he oído decir en mi entorno madrileño, ¿será algo regional? ¿O es simplemente que no me ha tocado todavía oirlo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que sea un regionalismo. 
Lo que sí es cierto es que, en España, esta expresión no es tan frecuente como *morir como un perro* o *pasar una noche de perros.*


----------



## chics

Buenas.

Yo nunca he oído en castellano _estar enfermo como un perro_, pero eso no significa que no exista, claro. 

Un saludo.


----------



## /Latingirl/

Hola a todos!

Que yo sepa, en español no tenemos ninguna expresión para referirse a
la enfermedad...Nunca he oído ninguna frase tipo "estoy enfermo 
como ......." Además, la expresión que habéis comentado "estar enfermo
como un perro" me parece una traducción demasiado literal, queda muy
forzado en español. Por esta zona no se utiliza para nada.

Las únicas expresiones en las que utilizamos la palabra perro que me vienen
a la cabeza son "pasar una noche de perros" y "tratar como un perro", pero
es evidente que no tienen nada que ver con el caso que nos ocupa.

Voici mon avis! à bientôt


----------



## Namarne

Hola a todos. 

Yo tampoco he oído nunca la expresión estar *enfermo como un perro*, ni tampoco *enfermo como...* De forma que coincido con chics, Latingirl, etc. 
Por aquí pillamos *trancazos*, *gripazos*, *galipandrias*... 
En fin, ya sé que no es lo mismo. 

(Por cierto, yo más que *toser como un perro*, he oído *vaya tos de perro,* pero no referido a toser mucho, sino a un tipo de tos muy característica.)


----------



## cat06

Buenas,

Lorsque j'étais à la fac notre prof nous a dit que cela se traduisait par:
*"Estar más malo que los perros"*
Maintenant il est vrai que je ne l'ai jamais vraiment entendu dans ma famille.


----------



## pozzo

Si no existe "enfermo como ...", entonces se díría 
"estoy enfermo como nada ..."? Es una pregunta.
Estoy enfermo como no te imaginas.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Solemos decir *estoy muy enfermo*, *estoy muy mal*, *estoy fatal*... a nivel informal-familiar puedes decir *estoy hecho una mierda* (que también vale para estar mal en el sentido psicológico).

Cuando se trata de una gripe, resfriado, etc. con mucha congestión y mucosidad, decimos *estoy como una sopa*.

Saludos.


----------



## neskapolitacs

Lo más parecido que yo conozco es "estar hecho unos zorros", que también sirve para "estar cansado".


----------



## Namarne

Yo pienso que *estar hecho unos zorros* se aplica más a cosas que a personas; se dice de algo muy deteriorado, por ejemplo. 
Aplicado a personas, para mí significa más bien "ir andrajoso"; o, yo qué sé, vas en coche a una fiesta, pinchas, tienes que cambiar la rueda y llegas a la fiesta *hecho/a unos zorros*. 
Pero en el sentido de "muy enfermo", yo al menos no lo había oído. 

Saludos,


----------



## Qarmatica

Andikona said:


> Gracias a todos
> 
> Voy a intentarlo en le foro de Sólo español y si alguien tiene alguna idea os lo haré saber.


*Hola! la verdad es que acá tampoco se escucha esa frase, pero si una parecida " Estoy solo como un perro"...pero cuando uno está enfermo, estoy de acuerdo con Chics, utilizamos "¡estoy hecho sopa!", en términos familiares: "¡Estoy hecho mierda!"*
*À bientôt!  *


----------



## chics

Namarne said:


> Yo pienso que *estar hecho unos zorros* se aplica más a cosas que a personas; se dice de algo muy deteriorado, por ejemplo.
> Aplicado a personas, para mí significa más bien "ir andrajoso".


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Namarme.

Aplicado a personas, se utiliza mucho *estoy hecho polvo* para decir que estoy muy cansado. Y hasta lo podrías utilizar, a lo mejor, si estás enfermo, por ejemplo con una gripe de esas que hacen que te duela todo el cuerpo. Pero se referiría al síntoma o la consecuencia de la enfermedad, más que a ella misma.

También puedes decir que un objeto *está hecho polvo*, cuando está muy viejo por el uso.


----------

